# My first Pomp.... EVER!



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well after a few trips of exhausted effort I finally was able to stick a Pomp! Wasnt a bad fish either! I set up in a wash out past Fino using fresh shrimp. I was there for about 2.5 hours with the old lady, I fished while she read. The surf was a little up today but the water seemed to be clearing up a bit. It was lookin pretty promising and I ended up landing this one around 1230. I wish I had an extra rod with a pomp jig with me cause he had 2 other following him in all were the same size. Anyway, I hope the luck was shared by all!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap Way to go. I've never eaten one much less caught one.

Please use the picture processor:banghead


----------



## team lite line (Nov 18, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

congrats :clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (3/16/2008)*I've never eaten one much less caught one.


Well, you've been missing out!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations! We share in your victory!


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! That is a good one! Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

A very nice Pompano My man. Congrats! We were out around Portafino too this afternoon, but no luck. Thanks for the report and Pic.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

I spent the better part of the afternoon on Johnson Beach and didn't even get a bite. It was enjoyable out there though. Wish the water would warm up so the pompano would turn on.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice.:clap:clap


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

very nice catch man ..you will love it ...i was out at navarre beach this morning and this afternoon with no luck .couldnt even give a shrimp away


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

not bad for your first, nice job:clap


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Did that feel good or what ? And that's a nice one. How long was he ?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations !!!..... what did you catch it on? I was there again (NB) no bites....there were people fishing left and right from where I was ...didn't see any action at all. Im glad you got yours.....:clap


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

good job dude! got my first 2 of the year today also, on the pier on a jig, got em cook'n as we speak, oh the timers going off emmmmm, got to go:hungry


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

*Fresh shrimp*, Abraham, keep up,... ha! Ha!

Have we any Polar{oid} reports from Navarre?

Good Thread though, fuhrer48.

Persistence my son, Persistence.


----------



## fishinlady (Mar 16, 2008)

nice fish!!! fun to catch :clap


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats on a real nice pomp! :clap Watch out though because it's addictive!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Wecole to the addtiction... wait 'till you taste it :bowdown

Stressless


----------



## fishbrueske (Oct 18, 2007)

Went below the Pickens gate about quarter a mile and set up about 3 and fished till 7...no bites...but a beautiful day and one cold beer....


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go man, where was my phone call?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

nice job Anthony, that is a fat pomp.


----------

